# Model Slipway Maggie M Trawler



## paull.happyhiker

After many visits to Scarborough and the many pictures taken of the trawler Maggie M i have decided to invest in the Model Slipway model of the Maggie M. This is my first attempt at something other than a plastic model kit or card model. Can anyone who has built this type of model offer any advice and tell me if i will be way out of my comfort zone with this model. I do not want to add rc gear to her and just want her as a static model. Is everything included in the kit. Many thanks


----------



## Scousegit

As far as I'm aware all the items you will need apart from the paint and glues, are included in the kit.

Most Slipway kits are fairly easy to build and there are a fair few examples of this model about. Just take your time and if you have any problems just ask, there are plenty of people who will assist and advise you should you meet with anything you don't understand.

You may find that subscribing to this site: http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php to be of help also.

Scouse.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Thanks Scousegit


----------



## 6639

HI Paul, you could also try this site http://www.radiocontrolmodelboats.com/forum.htm

we have a chappie on there, doing a build log of a Maggie M step by step at the moment, with a wealth of helpful members on hand to give any newby good help and advice.

we are a friendly bunch always willing to help.

neil.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

I have hit my first big problem cannot find anywhere that has it in stock. Model slipway are modifying it (probably putting the larger mast on). Any help in finding this model would be really appreciated.


----------



## 6639

pm sent.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Thanks nhp651 have just registered so will send message as soon as its up and running. Not one model of her on ebay just Our Lass2 and the customs ship sentinel.


----------



## 6639

i built a similar cambletown 87' some years ag just before MS released maggie m and it was a lovely sailer............but their Our Lass is a real cracker.....just haven't the space or time at the mo. to build her.......but would love to just the same.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

Have just sent the message over on the other site. Fingers crossed


----------



## 6639

good luck paul. let me know how you get on.
neil


----------



## paull.happyhiker

will do. I may even consider Our lass 2


----------

